# Eco Boost Towing



## DURTDIVER (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey there! I'm new to the camping and towing scene so bare with me please. We are buying a 2015 Outback 312BH, the dealer said it weighs 6000lbs dry. Everything I have researched says 7505lbs; I think I'm gonna go with my instincts and trust my own research on this issue. Next issue is towing and finding the appropriate truck; we want a 1/2ton due to the fact my wife will not drive anything bigger and also the budget we want to stay within. So we are looking at the new 2015 Ford supercrew ecoboost; so far for 1/2tons this truck has the best towing capability in its class. I am afraid of not buying enough truck and both dealers recommend the ecoboost and say it will do fine pulling; matter of fact the sales manager at the Ford dealer pulls a Outback 299 (I know its less trailer, but only by 1100 lbs or so). I need some advice from fellow ecoboost haulers and the weight they pull. I appreciate the advice in advanced.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new 312BH! This topic was recently covered in another thread here. Now my own experience. I recently traded my 2012 F-150 Ecoboost for a 2012 F-250 diesel....best move I made. I had load range E tires and Timbren rubber springs on my F-150, but it was overloaded with only 1360 pounds of payload capacity towing my 301BQ, which is shorter and lighter than a 312. The truck fealt heavy and handling was challenging in any wind or when semi's pass. The Ecoboost has excellent power, but the F-150 was just not a heavy enough truck. Towing with a F-250 feels MUCH better and my only regret is not trading for a F-250 two years ago. As far as cost of a new truck, you can get a new F-250/F-350 6.2L gas for as much or less than a new F-150. If you decide on a F-150, which I would advise against for towing a camper the size of a 312, you must have both the max trailer towing package and max payload package. Let us know what you end up with.

Todd


----------



## DURTDIVER (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for your quick response; what you say is what I believe is sitting in the back of my mind making the truck purchase, which is the biggest insecurity I have at the moment. I will inquire on the F-250 tomorrow morning and definitely let you know what was purchased. BTW I like your profile picture; from one officer to another I'm assuming.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

There are various styles of the F150s and you have to be careful to get the right one for the job. You could look at How Much Can A Half-ton Truck Tow Without Exceeding Ratings? to learn more. Whatever truck you consider, I recommend you use RVtowCheck.com to obtain the realistic towing capacity.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

DURTDIVER said:


> Thanks for your quick response; what you say is what I believe is sitting in the back of my mind making the truck purchase, which is the biggest insecurity I have at the moment. I will inquire on the F-250 tomorrow morning and definitely let you know what was purchased. BTW I like your profile picture; from one officer to another I'm assuming.


I wouldn't try to steer you towards an F-250 if I didn't experience the difference. With a F-250 you won't have to worry about the size or weight of your camper. Yes I'm in law enforcement, 10 years as a patrol officer. Stay safe!

Todd


----------



## Bart Youngblood (Jan 2, 2013)

Make sure you get either the max tow, or max payload packages and you should be fine.

Most dealers DO NOT stock very many max tow F-150s, and even fewer will have the max payload in anything but a stripped down work truck. Ford pushes a bunch of the 3.15 and 3.3 differential trucks onto the lots for CAFE, but consequentially they have payloads unsuitable for towing anything with a tounge weight over 600-700# and still have room left over for passengers and other cargo in the bed.

I've been towing a 2013 25RS for 2.5 years with a 2012 EcoBoost with the max tow package, and the only change I feel that really needs to be made is I'm going to put some load range E tires on the truck to get rid of the mushy feeling stock tires. I'd have to go look at my payload sticker, but I'm fairly certain that my payload is around 1700# with this truck. I've run it across a local scale when it was loaded for a trip (with camper) and still had 300-400# remaining payload.

I looked at an F250, but the 6.2L engine just sucks down too much gas when you're not towing.


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bart Youngblood said:


> Make sure you get either the max tow, or max payload packages and you should be fine.
> 
> Most dealers DO NOT stock very many max tow F-150s, and even fewer will have the max payload in anything but a stripped down work truck. Ford pushes a bunch of the 3.15 and 3.3 differential trucks onto the lots for CAFE, but consequentially they have payloads unsuitable for towing anything with a tounge weight over 600-700# and still have room left over for passengers and other cargo in the bed.
> 
> ...


I just want to comment on your last line, I guess it depends on what truck your coming from and comparing it too. Also what size camper and weight. I used to tow with a 2005 F150 and got 11.5 mpg city and 15.5 highway. Towing was anywhere from 7-9.5 depending on terrain, wind etc.

A few months ago I traded up to an F350 with the 6.2L and wish I would have done it sooner. Fuel mileage is better, 12.5 mpg city 17 highway. Towing same camper, loaded the same, I got 10.5 mpg's.

The 25RS is about the biggest I would go with the F150 platform. Leaves just a little wiggle room.

Dealers will tell you anything to get a sale. Payload is what concerned me on the F150. Add it all up and you'll get to max load real quick if not over.


----------



## Bart Youngblood (Jan 2, 2013)

Compared to the EB, the 6.2 is a hog. I can get anywhere between 17-19 mpg around town, 20-21 highway, and around 10-11 towing with my EcoBoost. I doubt I would have seen numbers anywhere close to that with the heavier F250 with a 6.2 in it.

With the HD payload package, you could probably go up to a 28' model and still be comfortable. But yes, with my max tow package the 25' is probably as big as you'd want to go and not be right up on your max gross weight numbers.


----------



## Goldstar225 (Oct 11, 2014)

I tow a 277RL with my 2014 F-150 ecoboost 4X4 with max tow package (rated at 11,300 towing capacity with 1900# payload). My 277RL has a gross weight rating of about 9500 pounds, I'm a little under 9000 loaded. I have no problem with towing except for the "P" rated tires the truck came with (load range e tires coming soon). I have had no issues when passing big trucks, traveling in stormy, windy weather, or going up and down 5 degree hills. While there is no doubt that an F-250 is a more capable truck, I have seen no need to up size. I'll stick with my 20 MPG when not towing and 9-10 MPG when towing.


----------



## Skid Mark (Jul 30, 2014)

[We have a 2012 F-150 eco boost with the max tow package & Max payload package we tow a 2013 260FL . our MPG while towing is a rock steady 14.3- 14.6 . We get 21 mpg truck alone. I have installed a max vac can and had the intercooler changed out .


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a 2012 S/Crew Eco boost with the Max tow and payload package; payload is approx 2,200 lbs. It tows a 301BQ without any problems. I average 9 mpg towing, 21 mpg highway (driving legal speed limit)and approx. 17 mpg combined. I would buy this vehicle again without hesitation.


----------



## immarkhe (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a 12 ecoboost with max tow and heavy duty payload. Need both those options to legally tow my 300RB. 1350lb toungue even with wd puts my back axle 40lbs under max limit. I feel safe and no doubt plenty of power, but suspension has always been soft with that weight and trailer length. Loaded trailer is about 8800lbs. No way this truck pulls much more than this legally. The math or physics won't add up.

With that said, I do like to the truck very much although I did have a tranny line leak recently. If theres a weak link, it is the tranny.


----------



## AFRetRVr (May 24, 2015)

Any idea how many psi of boost your pushing in the ecoboost with an 8,000lb trailer? I test drove one a few years ago to replace my wife's F150. Reason I didn't buy it was because there were no posted numbers anywhere about measured boost pressure. No factory gauge for it and no tech data from Ford to go along with their HP and Tq ratings.


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

AFRetRVr said:


> Any idea how many psi of boost your pushing in the ecoboost with an 8,000lb trailer? I test drove one a few years ago to replace my wife's F150. Reason I didn't buy it was because there were no posted numbers anywhere about measured boost pressure. No factory gauge for it and no tech data from Ford to go along with their HP and Tq ratings.


When I towed my camper (approximately 8000lbs) in 2014 with my F-150 ecoboost before I traded it, I was running 8-10 psi on level roadway, and 15-17 psi going up a moderate grade. Sorry about the delayed response, just noticed your post. I had an Edge Evolution CTS to measure the boost.


----------



## rjkobbeman (Apr 6, 2016)

There is a trade-off for everything. For Fords (maybe other makes, not sure), going from an F150 to a Super Duty puts you in a physically larger and heavier truck. This really helps handle the larger trailers. Regardless of tow ratings, abilities, etc., a more massive tow vehicle can control a bigger trailer better and easier.

As I said, there are trade-offs though... which mileage is one.

A bigger truck does not negate the use of proper towing equipment though (WD, etc.).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

